# Correcting unlevel concrete under garage door



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

It almost looks like a dip rather than a consistent slope to the side. Probably have water damage without the stemwall/curb to the left there. You can get a thicker seal.









The outside needs a weatherstrip.


----------



## nkchri2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Well I found a wider weather strip online that should do for the bottom. Found one of the U+O designs that was 4.2" width with a rubber end that should help keep it down on the bigger gap on the left. That was the biggest I could find with the O. The gap looks deceptively small in the picture. I couldn't hardly find a U+O one locally, most of them are between 3.5-3.75" anyways.

There is the weather stripping on the outside. It just doesn't seem to be doing a good job and was wondering if I could add extra to the inside. I mean you can see how much light passes through in the picture. I also may need to adjust the bottom of the door somehow? There is some play with the wheel in the track, and I can actually push the bottom panel closer to the wall.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

If you have weatherstripping on the outside of the garage door and it's installed properly the light you are seeing is probably just the light coming through the vinyl part of the weatherstripping . I just had two garage doors installed a few weeks ago and I have the same condition . The vinyl is translucent if the sun light hits it . 

For the bottom you can go with a thicker door gasket or they make garage door thresholds . Generally it is a vinyl/rubber material about 4 " - 5 " wide and sold in various lengths . Most have a " ramp " molded into them and you glue to the floor . The garage door closes with the bottom gasket resting in front of the ramp . That way wind driven rain doesn't come in as the ramp makes the water flow to the outside .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is there a lip on the outside where new floor meets the driveway or is the driveway flush with the concrete?

I had to correct 2 garage floors that had no slope so rain would puddle under the doors. I used an angle grinder and modified the area under the doors to be flat and with a slope to outside. Job actually went fast, grinding is easy.

Bud


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Is there a lip on the outside where new floor meets the driveway or is the driveway flush with the concrete?
> 
> I had to correct 2 garage floors that had no slope so rain would puddle under the doors. I used an angle grinder and modified the area under the doors to be flat and with a slope to outside. Job actually went fast, grinding is easy.
> 
> Bud


Bud, how was the finish on the concrete after grinding? Curious.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It was smooth, maybe too smooth. I have done a bit of grinding and I'm impressed at how fast it goes. Being out5side just set up a fan and keep the family vehicles well away.

Bud


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> It was smooth, maybe too smooth. I have done a bit of grinding and I'm impressed at how fast it goes. Being out5side just set up a fan and keep the family vehicles well away.
> 
> Bud


Care to share the type of disc/stone?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a 4" diamond cup and I use a 6" abrasive disk that just floats over large areas. I run mine on my 4" grinder without the shield, just use safety glasses. Not recommended but I do it. 

Bud


----------



## nkchri2 (Jan 4, 2021)

There is a slight slope outside the door so water should run properly. You can't tell very well from the picture, but it is most definitely sloped going down to the left. So putting in a threshold won't help since it would also just raise where the right side of the door hits, so there would still be a gap on the left... it would just be over the new threshold! 😅 The actual threshold piece would have to be sloped in the opposite direction to even out. I'm not worried about runoff or water coming in anyways, I just want it to actually seal for insulation purposes. So I'm hopeful the bigger bottom seal I got will do the trick. It will still compact on the right side where the door actually makes good contact, but being a large seal hopefully it should reach down to the floor on the left.

As far as the sides of the interior, some of it may just be light coming through, but I think there may still be some gaps in closure. However, the doors don't have an opener attached right now. I suppose I'll wait and see once they are on since the garage door opener will actually firmly push the door closed and will do better pushing closed any opening between sections than the door just sitting there on the track.


----------

